# Finding the right Location



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Having just started reseach on locations to plant my ExPat butt, I ask for replies on your thoughts of city vs rural, Beach vs Mountains, somewhere inbetween. 

My preference is Beach town in a rural setting. Community feeling, great location shops and markets with a nice beach to walk and maybe something interesting to snorkel around. A small condo/apartment unit with swimming pool. Idealy - no car - just walk or bus for needs.

Suggestions?

ready go!....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is a tall order and you may find that you cannot have it all; at least not all year long, unless you really like hot and humid ...... really hot and humid!
Most expats have chosen inland locations at higher elevations, where everything you specify is available but the beach; that can be close enough to visit within a half day drive in the appropriate season.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is a tall order and you may find that you cannot have it all; at least not all year long, unless you really like hot and humid ...... really hot and humid!
> Most expats have chosen inland locations at higher elevations, where everything you specify is available but the beach; that can be close enough to visit within a half day drive in the appropriate season.


The combination of rural and condo/apartment with swimming pool might be hard to find. You can certainly find beach locations that meet your other requirements. It is not hard to find places where you can walk to the beach and shopping. As RV says however, if there is a beach they will be hot part or all of the year and in most places humid part or all of the year as well. The humidity exception is Baja.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Consider the fact that you'll be RETIRED. You won't need to worry about how many days of vacation you have, so you might want to consider inland/upland in the hottest months, and spend a month a couple of times in the cooler months at a place at the beach.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Assuming that you understand beach implications in Mexico, might I suggest Barra de Potosi/Playa Blanca near Zihua. We looked at a couple small condo complexes there in March that would seem to meet what you want.


----------



## gwizzzzz (Apr 21, 2013)

Have a look at Todos Santos


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks - I like the idea of living inland - and - within a few hours visitng a beach.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sharpslaw said:


> Having just started reseach on locations to plant my ExPat butt, I ask for replies on your thoughts of city vs rural, Beach vs Mountains, somewhere inbetween.
> 
> My preference is Beach town in a rural setting. Community feeling, great location shops and markets with a nice beach to walk and maybe something interesting to snorkel around. A small condo/apartment unit with swimming pool. Idealy - no car - just walk or bus for needs.
> 
> ...


What you want will be tough to locate. There are many small beach towns, isolated (rural). To successfully live in one of these places requires a proficiency in Spanish, or you'll be destined to fail. You also have to like heat and humidity. A place which first comes to mind which might meet your "wants" is Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca. Then there's Zihuatanejo, Guerrero. There are many books in the public libraries which describe destinations in Mexico, and there are maps. And you should probably read through that stack and then make some familiarization trips to Mexico to visit places you include on a "possibilities" list. Best of luck with your research and ultimate decision.


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the abundance of input. I do appreciate it.

Is anyone been / living or thinking about Akumal?


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

We live at the beach and love it. You might want to think about San Blas or Los Cocos on the Pacific coast for winter. And then move inland to Lake Chapala area during the summer. The best of both worlds.


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Lagarto - Are there long term condo rentals in those two places with a few good amenities?


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes there are rentals in all those areas. San Blas is a bigger town than Los Cocos but still plenty of small casita type places. Same with Lake Chapala and Ajijic. In Los Cocos there are several hotels that will also rent long term as well. Right on the water.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sharpslaw said:


> Thanks - I like the idea of living inland - and - within a few hours visitng a beach.


If I were doing a combo it would be Patzcuaro inland and Barra de Potosi/Playa Blanca.


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

You guys are the best - my eyes are widening each post - so much to love about Mexico


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

I love Patzcuaro too! That would be a great inland place as well. Close to GDL and Mexico City. I have spent a lot of time in the Lake Chapala area due to my MIL being in assited living there, so I guess that is why I am partial to it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


conklinwh said:



If I were doing a combo it would be Patzcuaro inland and Barra de Potosi/Playa Blanca.

Click to expand...

_Well, to each his own.

My choice might be San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas as a highland town and the Oaxaca Coast from, say, The Bays at Huatulco to several other ocean front places between the Bays at Huatulco and Puerto Escondido. Oaxaca. On the other hand, because San Cristobal sits adjacent to Pacific, Caribbean and Gulf beaches, I might choose Tulum, Quintana Roo and Isla Holbox, Yucatan as beach places to live in the winter.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

My family has a home in Cuernavaca and for many years we would stay there when school was not in session. From there we would take trips to zihuatanejo and stay for a week or longer. I love the sound of the ocean, but not full time therefore the combination of colonial Cuernavaca and zihuatanejo is a perfect match for me.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, to each his own.
> 
> My choice might be San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas as a highland town and the Oaxaca Coast from, say, The Bays at Huatulco to several other ocean front places between the Bays at Huatulco and Puerto Escondido. Oaxaca. On the other hand, because San Cristobal sits adjacent to Pacific, Caribbean and Gulf beaches, I might choose Tulum, Quintana Roo and Isla Holbox, Yucatan as beach places to live in the winter.


I should have mentioned that because of family obligations we need a quicker driving time to the border. Our goal is one day which is easy from Mineral de Pozos(where we live)or San Miguel but I admit pushing it from Patzcuaro. Trade off is 3 hours Patzcuaro to beach versus 6.5 hours San Miguel to beach. We really do like Oaxaca and San Cristobal but too far a drive.


----------

